# Sportex Goldstar 3000 ( Oder lohnt sich eine Restauration )



## Hecht100+ (27. September 2020)

Lohnt sich eine Vollrestauration einer alten Rolle? Wenn man nicht irgend eine emotionale Bindung zu dieser Rolle hat, ganz klar nein. Kosten für Farbe, Zeitaufwand, können eigentlich gar nicht in Euro umgesetzt werden.

Hier als Beispiel eine Sportex Goldstar 3000.

Diese Rolle war in einem Konvolut enthalten, 9 Rollen für 3,51 Euro. Da ich von einer Rolle des Konvolutes Ersatzteile brauchte, 3-2-1-Meins. So bin ich dann auch zur Goldstar 3000 gekommen und so sah sie aus, irgendwann einmal nachlackiert und festgegammelt. Die Schrauben mußten beim auseinandernehmen teilweise mit Hitze behandelt werden, das sie sich lösten. Der Chrom war an manchen Stellen unterrostet und weggeplatzt. Die Bremsscheiben konnten auch nur mit Gewalt aus der Spule geholt werden. Alles in Allem eigentlich ein Fall für die Tonne. Und so kam sie an. 





Nachdem dann die Rolle komplett zerlegt war, habe ich den Rollenkörper und die Spule mit feinem Granulat gestrahlt.




Danach wurde dann das Gestrahlte neu lackiert, wobei die innenliegenden Buchsen abgedeckt wurden.




Das Kugellager liegt in einer Kunststoffbuchse, deshalb brauchte dort nichts abgedeckt werden. Was sonderbar war, das Kugellager schnurrte ohne Probleme.




Beim Reinigen stellte sich heraus, dass die Getriebeteile teilweise schon angefressen waren.







Die Bremsscheiben in der Spule waren total festgebacken, sie ließen sich nur mit Gewalt aus der Spule entfernen







Die Lederscheiben waren nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, die Stahlscheiben wurden gereinigt und geschliffen. Dabei fiel auf, das die Bremsscheiben Nuten hatten. 







Der Rotor hat im Inneren die Nummer 175B2, laut @dawurzelsepp ist es die gleiche Nummer wie in einer DAM Prince 1015




Der Kurbelgriff ist mit der Nummer 128E1 wiederum identisch mit der einer Sportex Turbo 45, die Turbo ist zum Durchstecken, die Goldstar ist nur einseitig. 




Das Getriebe ist ein schrägverzahntes Teller-Kegelradgetriebe




Die Rolle ist Baujahr 1975


Die Chromteile kann man auch neu verchromen lassen, das wäre aber kostentechnisch nicht im Rahmen, deshalb wurden sie mit Chromlack nur überlackiert.
Und so sieht sie jetzt wieder aus, wie gesagt, gelohnt hat es sich nicht, der Aufwand ist einfach zu groß.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. September 2020)

Super! 
Die Rolle schaut ja aus wie neu oder sogar besser.
Wo kann man derartige (kleine) Projekte zum Strahlen hingeben?
Wurde das Gehäuse Pulverlackiert oder wie ist die Lackierung erfolgt?


----------



## Hering 58 (27. September 2020)

Die Rolle sieht ja aus wie neu. Super


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. September 2020)

@Bankside Dreamer Gestrahlt in der Garage und Lackiert aus der Spruehdose.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (27. September 2020)

Also alles in eigener Handarbeit erledigt, dafür und für das tolle Endergebnis hast Du meinen Respekt.


----------



## eiszeit (27. September 2020)

Kurz noch was zur Rolle die u. a. von Sportex vertrieben wurde.




Angefangen hat es mit der Goldstar als Einzelrolle (1969). Wie oben schon erwähnt kam dann -um einen Großteil des Angelspektrums abzudecken- im Jahr 
1975 die drei Modelle Goldstar 1000, 2000 und 3000 heraus.
Ein paar technische Daten zu den Rollen

Goldstar 1000: Schnurfassung 130m/0,25mm, Gewicht ca. 225g, Übersetzung 1:4,5, kugelgelagert, Preis 29,50DM
Goldstar 2000: Schnurfassung 180m/0,30mm, Gewicht ca. 330g, Übersetzung 1:3,75, kugelgelagert, Preis 33,00DM
Goldstar 3000: Schnurfassung 200m/0,40mm, Gewicht ca. 450g, Übersetzung 1:3,6, kugelgelagert, Preis 47,00DM
Zusammenfassung: alles in allem eine gute Rollenserie mit einem sehr guten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Jason (27. September 2020)

Heiner, da hast du mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet. Einer toten Rolle ein neues Leben eingehaucht. Respekt. 
Ich bin im Besitz einer Goldstar 4200.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@eiszeit hat die auch was mit der Serie zu tun, die du vorgestellt hast?

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. September 2020)

@Jason Was du aber auch alles hast, Glueckwunsch. Das war auch eine Sportex-Serie, bestand aus mehreren Rollen so um 1980 rum. @eiszeit weiß da aber bestimmt mehr drueber.


----------



## Bilch (27. September 2020)

Tolle Arbeit, @Hecht100+   Respekt!
Die Rolle sieht super aus?
Hast Du die Lederscheiben ersetzt?


----------



## Jason (27. September 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Jason Was du aber auch alles hast, Glueckwunsch. Das war auch eine Sportex-Serie, bestand aus mehreren Rollen so um 1980 rum. @eiszeit weiß da aber bestimmt mehr drueber.


Die habe ich mal von meinem Schwiegervater geerbt, so wie seine gesamten Angelsachen. Die Rolle war verdreckt und lag Jahre lang in seiner Garage. Habe gerade in meinem Wartungsheft nachgesehen. Aufgearbeitet hab ich sie im Nov. 2017. Die läuft wieder wie ein Uhrwerk.  

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. September 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Tolle Arbeit, @Hecht100+   Respekt!
> Die Rolle sieht super aus?
> Hast Du die Lederscheiben ersetzt?


Nein, im Moment sind die alten Scheiben noch drin. Werde sie aber gegen Filzscheiben austauschen.


----------



## Jason (27. September 2020)

Diese Shimano G-4 hat er mir ebenfalls überlassen. Würde mich interessieren, aus welchem Jahr sie stammt. Bei so vielen Experten hier, bekomme ich diese Frage bestimmt bald beantwortet. 




Die hat er immer zum Hochseeangeln genommen. Er betonte noch, dass die Rollen nach dem Hochseeangeln immer mit sauberen Wasser abgespült werden muss. Wie man sieht, hat der Gute immer wert darauf gelegt.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (27. September 2020)

@Jason Das ist kein Problem, meine G2 ist Baujahr 1976.Sollte auch für deine gelten. Ansonsten siehe auch






						Shimano G2
					

Vorbemerkung: Dieser Bericht sollte eigentlich im Thread "Rollen-Zombie-Thread oder Wandelne Tote ab Werk eingestellt werden, dann aber ließ mir mein Gewissen keine Ruhe, das jemand nahe der Niederländischen Grenze evtl. Auswanderungs-Gedanken hegen könnte.  Meine erste "Japanische Edelschmiede"...




					anglerboard.de


----------



## eiszeit (28. September 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Heiner, da hast du mal wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet. Einer toten Rolle ein neues Leben eingehaucht. Respekt.
> Ich bin im Besitz einer Goldstar 4200.
> 
> 
> ...


Ja das ist die Nachfolgerserie von der Goldstar 1000-3000 und wurde auch von Sportex ab 1979/89 vertrieben. Sie entsprach dem Stand der damaligen Rollenbautechnik
mit überlappender Druckknopfspule, automatische und manuelle Bügelauslösung. Es gab sie in den Modellen 4100, 4200 und 4300.
Leg mal ein Bild der Serie bei:





Ein paar technische Daten zu den Rollen


Goldstar de Luxe 4100: Schnurfassung 180m/0,22mm, Gewicht ca. 270g, Übersetzung 1:4,5, kugelgelagert, Preis 45,00DM
Goldstar de Luxe 4200: Schnurfassung 220m/0,30mm, Gewicht ca. 390g, Übersetzung 1:3,8, kugelgelagert, Preis 51,00DM
Goldstar de Luxe 4300: Schnurfassung 160m/0,50mm, Gewicht ca. 500g, Übersetzung 1:3,8, kugelgelagert, Preis 63,00DM
Einsatzbereich: Nr. 1 ideal zum Blinkern, Nr. 2 Allroundrolle, Nr. 3 zum Hecht-und Grundfischen und leichtes Hochseefischen.


----------

